# Hello everyone :)



## Babyboo (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm a girl from Sweden named Emelie. And I joyned this forum because I want to practise my English. And of course because I love cats, I have two cats, their name is Morgan and Nemo. So thats all from me


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Welcome to our family...


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi Babyboo, how are you? Hehe gotta love the rhymes! Welcome to the forum


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, love to see some pictures  .


----------

